# small pig breeds?



## dragontamer56

Hey i was wanting to start raising pigs but i don't want to butcher a 400 pound pig and get 150 pounds of meat and just eat pork all year. I want to enjoy the rabbits and chickens too. I was wondering if there are breeds that are 200 pounds or less besides pot bellies. Pot bellies in my area are going for around $400. i have also seen mini piglets but i don't know how big those get and they were being sold for $700 on Craigslist. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## troy n sarah tx

American Guinea Hogs are small, between 150-300lbs when full grown. They are one of the breeds on the American livestock breeds conservancy list. My brother raises them and says it is very flavorful meat.


----------



## dragontamer56

I have heard of the guinea hog but i know that they are rare. Where would i be able to find some in western Montana?


----------



## cooper101

You don't have to raise a pig to any particular size; there really isn't a "done" size. Get a regular old farm pig and butcher it whenever you want to. You get around 60% of live weight in packaged meat. Just raise one up until it's about as much meat as you want.


----------



## BobbyB

cooper101 said:


> You don't have to raise a pig to any particular size; there really isn't a "done" size. Get a regular old farm pig and butcher it whenever you want to. You get around 60% of live weight in packaged meat. Just raise one up until it's about as much meat as you want.


Agreed. A 150 pound hog is a 150 pound hog regardless of the breed. 

If given the choice. I like a wild hog about 60 - 100 pounds for quartering for BBQ. Just the ease of handling and the right size to feed a few folks off a quarter. 

Tame hogs are the same.


----------



## pancho

Just get a regular breed and butcher it younger and smaller.
Shouldn't take long to feed out.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Raise a regular hog to full size and sell half.


----------



## dragontamer56

Well the purpose of getting the smaller breed is that i would be able to keep a breeding pair. I don't want to just go and buy a pig every year. i would like to raise guinea hogs but i have never seen any for sale in my area.


----------



## gerold

dragontamer56 said:


> Well the purpose of getting the smaller breed is that i would be able to keep a breeding pair. I don't want to just go and buy a pig every year. i would like to raise guinea hogs but i have never seen any for sale in my area.


http://guineahogs.org/

There are few in Oregon on the AGHA list. You could talk to a few on that list to maybe find someone close to you.
There is a ranch(red tail ranch) close to Boise, Id. that has raised some Guinea hogs. 
Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Otter

dragontamer56 said:


> Well the purpose of getting the smaller breed is that i would be able to keep a breeding pair. I don't want to just go and buy a pig every year. i would like to raise guinea hogs but i have never seen any for sale in my area.


If you've never had pigs before, raise out one or two and decide if you LIKE having pigs around, before you get into breeding.

And know that a breeding pair of pigs is _not at all _cost efficient. Boers eat an awful lot to be of use to you for 5 minutes 3 times over 2 years. For that 5 minutes every several months, it is cheaper to borrow, AI, haul her out to somewhere - heck, just about anything is cheaper then feeding the boar for 7 months between uses. To make it cost effective to keep a boar, you need a bunch of sows, of a breed where AI isn't readily available. It's especially not cost efficient to keep a breeding pair so you don't have to buy one or two feeder pigs a year.

We bred pigs. I really enjoyed the pigs, overall. My husband really didn't. He also didn't think we'd go through enough pork to be worthwhile (like you, he foresaw having a freezer packed with nothing but pork).
Now, we've been pig-less for 7 months, and except for one ham we've been saving for Christmas, the pork has been gone for almost 4 months and DH is thinking friendlier thoughts about pigs. So now, *taking what we learned before*, I get to get a couple of piglets in the spring. And if I find a gilt I really, really like (and the sow we called That ***** and the gilt who was Destructo pig, when compared to our wonderful little sow Blue, taught us that the individual pig is VERY important, especially if you're just keeping one or two) then I will keep her and AI her - giving me access to far better boars then I could afford to buy and without needing to feed him. 

So was I you, I'd raise a couple, make sure I _liked_ pigs in general, made sure I _liked_ the individual I was thinking of breeding (That ***** had bigger litters then Blue, Destructo - who was very sweet and friendly but broke things for the same reason people climb Everest - had better conformation then Blue, but Blue was a pleasure to keep and breed and the other two were ... not) and after I'd had a litter or two, then I'd think on picking a breed. Personally, I'd love some Herefords.
And you'll probably find that you eat more pork then you think you will, once it's always there. My hubby's face falls just a tiny bit every time we buy sausage. Our own was GREAT.


----------



## highlands

dragontamer56 said:


> Well the purpose of getting the smaller breed is that i would be able to keep a breeding pair. I don't want to just go and buy a pig every year. i would like to raise guinea hogs but i have never seen any for sale in my area.


I would strongly suggest that you raise summer pigs for a year or two before you get into breeding. Keeping pigs year round, especially over the winter in northern climates, is a lot harder than doing the summer pigs. Managing breeders is a LOT harder than doing a summer pig.

Additionally, if you have a breeder sow then she's going to have a lot of piglets. Sows can have two to three litters a year. Even if you only let her have one litter a year, and thus have the high cost of maintaining her the rest of the year, you are still going to be dealing with a large number of piglets. Sows typically have six to a dozen piglets per litter and I have had sows have 19, 20, even 22 piglets a litter. Even with only eight piglets that is 1,200 lbs of pork a year.

Lastly, it really isn't cost effective to have a breeder pair. That boar is going to need to eat all year round and he eats a lot of food even if he were smaller. Figure a ton of food or more. Accompanying that is a ton or more of manure, from each breeder. To justify a boar on pure pasture think three sows and all of their offspring from two to three litters a year. That is about 50 pigs a year. If you're going to feed grain then figure six sows per boar to justify his costs and that's about 100 pigs a year. Then, of course, you'll want a backup boar so now you'll need twelve sows minimum and that brings you to 200 pigs a year. You're getting into a lot more than you want at that level - pretty soon you're a pig farmer.

If you're still set on doing a breeding pair of smaller pigs then I would suggest getting Pot Bellied Pigs from someone breeding them for meat. They stay smaller, in the 200 to 300 lb range. You will still have the problem of the boar and still have the problem of the large number of piglets. Guineas are another option and a bit bigger.

Quite honestly, if you're going to keep breeders you're either going to eat a huge amount of pork or you are going to be in the selling business of either piglets or pork. You're also going to be faced with their big appetites, they eat a lot of food, and the full time maintenance and care of them all year round.

It might be best to stick with rabbits and chickens which are a smaller package and do the occasional summer pig.


----------



## gerold

dragontamer56 said:


> Well the purpose of getting the smaller breed is that i would be able to keep a breeding pair. I don't want to just go and buy a pig every year. i would like to raise guinea hogs but i have never seen any for sale in my area.


I checked on crags list also. There just does not seem to be any in your area. I did read up on them a bit. It cost very little to keep a pair of them small pigs. They do forage a lot if you have a space for them to forage. If you are really interested in raising them go out of state and get a good breeding pair. You may be able to sell breeding stock that would pay for their upkeep and keep you in pork for the table.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm

dragontamer56 said:


> Hey i was wanting to start raising pigs but i don't want to butcher a 400 pound pig and get 150 pounds of meat and just eat pork all year. I want to enjoy the rabbits and chickens too. I was wondering if there are breeds that are 200 pounds or less besides pot bellies. Pot bellies in my area are going for around $400. i have also seen mini piglets but i don't know how big those get and they were being sold for $700 on Craigslist. Any help will be appreciated.


Dragontamer, 

Have you considered the Idaho Pasture Pigs? We just bought our first breeding trio last month from Shelly Farris. She and her husband Gary are located just north of Idaho Falls, ID. They just started selling breeding stock this year. They are smaller and quite friendly. Their snouts are very short and upturned which is great for grazing. We are loving their docile and friendly personalities. I will be anxious to get them on pasture and see how they do. 

Here's the link: www.idahopasturepigs.com

Contact me if you want additional information about our specific situation with these pigs.


----------



## dragontamer56

Thanks for all the replies. I have raised pigs in the past. I would;d butcher them before they got too big. I was wanting a breeding pair of smaller pigs. I think i would be able to trade them for feed pretty easily and it not then i know i would be able to sell them pretty readily. There has been a huge number of people in my area starting to raise some of their own meat. I am on a smaller plot only 5 acres, but am looking to move in the next couple of years onto a bigger plot. Thanks for the advice on the Idaho pigs, they are just a couple hours away from me. I put this thread up so I could lock in what breed i wanted and to find a breeder close by so i could eventually get breeder stock. This was not a split decision for me to just go out and get a breeding pair of pigs and just wing it. I just wanted to make that clear to those that care enough about the pigs and the people to warn them about getting two feed machines in there back yard. Thanks again.


----------



## Danny Bo

I tried getting in touch with the folks about the IPP's by both calling and sending an email. The mailbox for the phone was full and as yet have not heard back on the email after 2.5 weeks, so that tells me they are either inundated with info requests or something. Would like to find out if there is anyone a bit closer than Idaho that has these type of pigs.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm

Danny Bo said:


> I tried getting in touch with the folks about the IPP's by both calling and sending an email. The mailbox for the phone was full and as yet have not heard back on the email after 2.5 weeks, so that tells me they are either inundated with info requests or something. Would like to find out if there is anyone a bit closer than Idaho that has these type of pigs.


That is too bad Danny Bo! I know when I was there Shelly told me the inquires for the IPPs are through the roof. She and her husband both work full time jobs plus her husband is working out of the area right now so Shelly is running the operation by herself. Where are you located? I know there are some IPPs in PA. This is their first year selling breeding stock so there might not be too many around yet. I will have stock available next fall but that doesn't help you right now. If you want, I can contact Shelly and ask her to get in touch with you. PM if you are interested in furthering this discussion.


----------



## "SPIKE"

I have AGHs and I too like the idea of having breeding animals on the property. Is there a small breed of "meat" pig?
I have a boar and 2 sows for breeding. They just a month ago had their second litterS on my property. A smaller animal is just easier to deal with in a lot of ways.
If each sow has 2 litters a year and each has at least 6 per litter, then hopefully I can sell enough to pay for feed. Even at cheap butcher prices and not as registered breeding animals. That would just be a bonus. First litters, I was able to sell 10 of the 13 born, all at butcher pig prices.

Check the AGHA directory. I think there are some people listed in South Dakota also. Not sure what part of the state, so they may not be close to you.

SPIKE


----------



## harvestmoonfarm

dragontamer56 said:


> I have heard of the guinea hog but i know that they are rare. Where would i be able to find some in western Montana?


There is an American Guinea Hog page on Facebook. I'm sure there's a breeder in your area. I have a breeding trio and LOVE them! They're small, thrive on pasture and are extremely docile. The trick is not to overfeed them (corn = fat on an AGH). Mine get pasture and a small amount of Purina pellets every night. We just had 2 barrows processed - 109# and 99# at a year old - and they were 63# and 59# hanging weight; the ideal amount of meat for a family.


----------



## arnie

Why waste time and money raiseing pot bellies or other odd ball breeds they are no good for eating they just don't taste good they are out of fashion as pets around here and going for 20 $ at auction raise a normal breed and just butcher it at a younger age for nice tinder good tasteing meat


----------



## harvestmoonfarm

arnie said:


> Why waste time and money raiseing pot bellies or other odd ball breeds they are no good for eating they just don't taste good they are out of fashion as pets around here and going for 20 $ at auction raise a normal breed and just butcher it at a younger age for nice tinder good tasteing meat


Meat from an AGH is considered a delicacy.


----------



## Amanda916

arnie said:


> Why waste time and money raiseing pot bellies or other odd ball breeds they are no good for eating they just don't taste good they are out of fashion as pets around here and going for 20 $ at auction raise a normal breed and just butcher it at a younger age for nice tinder good tasteing meat


PBP is sweet and delicious, and their size is perfect for the small homesteader.


----------



## ani's ark

IDK if you can get Kunekune pigs in the US? 

They are a popular indiginous breed here in NZ, smaller size and fatten well on only grass and scraps. Many small farmers here raise them if they only want a couple of hogs for the family and garden.


----------



## pmondo

we have Kunekune in the US more then a few breeders


----------



## Laura Workman

I have AGH and am a bit north of Seattle. I'll have piglets born mid-February to mid-March.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

I've raised AHH (PotBelly Pigs) for meat for a some years now. Cheap, easier to butcher and raise. No, it's not the super-hog muscles you are used to seeing in the grocery store, but chickens and rabbits don't have 250 of live weight either. 

I've had all sizes and types of AHH. Small and meaty, medium and fatty, HUGE (think 300+#) and slab-sided (bacon!)... My favorite is the ~10# bone-in ham sized animals. Good sized for just a person or two. 

They're easier to feed and maintain. But YES. The boar will cost you year round. I find the smaller pigs fairly inexpensive to feed and fairly inexpensive (or free) to buy. They're not 'push feed' animals the way commercial hogs are. They exist on smaller rations... 

We're also tinkering with American Guinea Hogs and I like their body style as well. 

Besides being entertaining, pigs can also be trained to electric and pastured. And if you decide you don't like them? Eat them.


----------



## Laura Workman

I butchered my first Guinea Hog this weekend. He was a March baby, so a little over 9 months old. He was a wonderful size to butcher - a manageable amount of work and a manageable amount of meat. Chops are a bit bigger than lamb chops. We got eight nice boneless roasts, averaging 3 lbs; two bone-in loin roasts, a bit under two pounds each; 20 chops, three pounds of belly for bacon, a few pounds of trim, spare ribs (which we ate last night), and a few pounds of fat for lard. It's enough to make an impact on the freezer and to make the effort worthwhile, but not so much we'll be eating it for a year, which is good since I have another pig out there now, ready to go.  All in all, I'm very pleased with the growth rate, size, and temperament of the Guinea Hogs.


----------



## dragontamer56

Well in my area pot belly pigs are not cheap. They run about 300-900 dollars. I have never seen American guinea hogs in my area, but Seattle isn't really that far from western Montana.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

...wow. ...that's a lot for a PotBelly... not sure why they're so expensive in your area... You might try to contact a petting zoo - especially after the 'season.' I found that they like the piggers when they're small but they quickly get big and not as cute. Then they're looking for homes for them...

Good luck and happy eating! I've probably butchered 10-12 AHH and still like them. The last one was very fatty even though I cut way back on her food. Some are just like that. If you're looking for a leaner pig, you may have to check the body-styles and breeding for a while and switch out until you get what you want. I've also found that the fat tends to be on the OUTSIDE of the meat cuts - i.e. little or no marbling - with the AHH. Save the fat trim for lard, cracklins for yourself and dogs, to grind with venison (or elk I suppose), trade with your neighbor, suet for birds, etc. 

Oh, and for myself? I like that I have the smaller pig that I run through the meat BEFORE it gets the freezer burn or 'old' taste...


----------



## "SPIKE"

Laura Jensen said:


> I butchered my first Guinea Hog this weekend. He was a March baby, so a little over 9 months old. He was a wonderful size to butcher - a manageable amount of work and a manageable amount of meat. Chops are a bit bigger than lamb chops. We got eight nice boneless roasts, averaging 3 lbs; two bone-in loin roasts, a bit under two pounds each; 20 chops, three pounds of belly for bacon, a few pounds of trim, spare ribs (which we ate last night), and a few pounds of fat for lard. It's enough to make an impact on the freezer and to make the effort worthwhile, but not so much we'll be eating it for a year, which is good since I have another pig out there now, ready to go.  All in all, I'm very pleased with the growth rate, size, and temperament of the Guinea Hogs.


Hey Laura,

Did you happen to measure the pig before you butchered to get an approximate weight? 
You said "he", was he an intact male or was he cut?
Is your other one to butcher a male also and is he intact? Do you see much size difference?

I have 3 about that age on my property at this time. I can not tell much difference in size between the boar and the barrow, but the gilt is a bit smaller. I thought it would be easier to keep multiple sizes around to harvest when needed. Rather than buy a new freezer. I have been watching the gilt for signs of coming into heat. I need to butcher one or the other before they breed and they are at that age! LOL

Did I ever tell you thank you for your info on goat disbudding. It was very helpful info, so THANK YOU.

SPIKE


----------



## Laura Workman

Hi Spike, 

I didn't measure him, but I'd put him at close to 100 pounds. His brother is still out there and is a bit bigger, but not much. I'll try to get a tape on him in the near future. The one I butchered was a boar, his brother is a barrow. Incidentally, the boar has taint, and though my husband has no problem with it, I won't be eating much. If I were to raise another boar, I'd butcher him as early as I possibly could in the hope of avoiding the taint. My own personal plan, though, is to never raise another boar for food.

This guy was a cryptorchid, with one undescended testicle, so I couldn't castrate him as I did the others. It was interesting, because when I butchered him, the descended testicle was normal size, and the other was much, much smaller. I wonder whether he'd taste as bad if I'd gone ahead and cut the one I could get to.

Also, a woman I know has actually had success retrieving the undescended testicle from the inguinal area. If I get another cryptorchid, I'll probably try that. It doesn't sound like any fun for me or the pig, but I'd rather do that than pour 10 months of feed and chores plus butchering into an animal that turns out to be inedible. That's just not happening again. The other choice is to kill him as a small baby, and at least with the surgery, he has a chance of living. I hate boar taint.

More info than you wanted, huh? And you're very welcome for the disbudding info.


----------



## "SPIKE"

Sorry for hyjacking the thread, but it is about a small breed! LOL

Thanks Laura. More info is usually a good thing.

I checked my calendar and the 3 I have mentioned were born May 5th. So they are a bit over 8 months old. They are friendly enough to get a scratch when I take feed out, but do not want to stand still long enough for me to get a string around them to estimate weight.
I have not experienced taint, so I guess I need to make a decision quickly about the boar. 

SPIKE


----------



## gimpy

arnie said:


> Why waste time and money raiseing pot bellies or other odd ball breeds they are no good for eating they just don't taste good they are out of fashion as pets around here and going for 20 $ at auction raise a normal breed and just butcher it at a younger age for nice tinder good tasteing meat


You've obviously never eaten pastured potbellies. They are most definitely good eating and a small size for the do it yourselfer, sows about 80 pounds and boars about a hundred. This guy used to post here has his own site. Check out his hate mail page.
www.windridgefarm.us


----------



## gerold

gimpy said:


> You've obviously never eaten pastured potbellies. They are most definitely good eating and a small size for the do it yourselfer, sows about 80 pounds and boars about a hundred. This guy used to post here has his own site. Check out his hate mail page.
> www.windridgefarm.us


Thanks for the post. Also thanks for the above link. Very good info. on that page. Take time to read the entire site will add a lot of info. about raising pigs and other animals. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## JJohnson

Gimpy: Thanks for posting that link. Reading the hate mail portion of that link just made my day. Some people just amaze me.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

...and THAT'S why I started calling them Asian Heirloom Hogs... Everyone nods their heads when I say I eat Asian Heirloom Hogs. PotBellies? They start wailing. Asian HEIRLOOM Hogs? They are happy. :happy: I'm happy. My freezer is full.


----------



## Laura Workman

[quote="SPIKE";6376545]Hey Laura,

Did you happen to measure the pig before you butchered to get an approximate weight? 
You said "he", was he an intact male or was he cut?
Is your other one to butcher a male also and is he intact? Do you see much size difference?

I have 3 about that age on my property at this time. I can not tell much difference in size between the boar and the barrow, but the gilt is a bit smaller. I thought it would be easier to keep multiple sizes around to harvest when needed. Rather than buy a new freezer. I have been watching the gilt for signs of coming into heat. I need to butcher one or the other before they breed and they are at that age! LOL

Did I ever tell you thank you for your info on goat disbudding. It was very helpful info, so THANK YOU.

SPIKE[/quote]Hi Spike,

I just tape-weighed my butcher barrows. The one born in mid-March, 2012, is approximately 120 pounds. The one born August 31, 2012, is about 55 pounds. The older one was littermate to the boar I butchered a few weeks ago, so the boar probably weighed in the 110 pound range. In the AGH group on Facebook, in the Glimmercroft album, I posted pictures of a couple of the chops and roasts I took off the boar, and put them on a dinner plate for size reference. In case you're curious.

-Laura


----------



## "SPIKE"

Laura Jensen said:


> Hi Spike,
> 
> I just tape-weighed my butcher barrows. The one born in mid-March, 2012, is approximately 120 pounds. The one born August 31, 2012, is about 55 pounds. The older one was littermate to the boar I butchered a few weeks ago, so the boar probably weighed in the 110 pound range. In the AGH group on Facebook, in the Glimmercroft album, I posted pictures of a couple of the chops and roasts I took off the boar, and put them on a dinner plate for size reference. In case you're curious.
> 
> -Laura


Thanks Laura.
I'm one of those that does not Facebook. I just do not have time for extra social networking.
I still have the 3 that are 9 months old now. I should have seperated the gilt from the boar and barrow yesterday. I noticed she was coming into heat and thought I would move her this morning. Well, I got to witness the fact that I was a day late! Her brother got her this morning!
I tried to tape her this morning. Looks to be about 36 girth and 34 length. The lenght measured 36 with her head down eating, so I guess 34 would be close with her head up.
That would put her at about 110 pounds. She is slightly small than the males at this point. Will be butchering her before things start developing further.
I am looking forward to seeing how they are, butchered at this age.

SPIKE


----------



## rrrrmelton

American Guinea Hogs


----------



## Laura Workman

[quote="SPIKE";6437670]Thanks Laura.
I'm one of those that does not Facebook. I just do not have time for extra social networking. 
SPIKE[/quote]Oh, I'd guess that I'm at least as busy as you are. However, the Facebook American Guinea Hogs group has around 200 members and discusses American Guinea Hogs pretty much exclusively. It's a good place to share experiences, get info, and make contacts. And I'd bet if you have time to come here, you have time to go there. Just sayin'.


----------



## tazz

I am in NE Oregon and have Kunekune-cross piglets available. They are a great small meat pig that is very inexpensive to keep. This generation is 7/8 kunekune and will have all the great kunekune traits: very friendly grazers, easy on the land and fences. The other genetic fraction was a "mini-pig". It looked like a Julianna mix to me. I do know there was no potbelly in the mix. These piglets should grow to around 100 lbs or so. The meat is delicious and they also make great farm companions. $500 each. 
Sue
http://www.kunepigs.com/for-sale


----------



## Whisperwindkat

Here is our experience, take it for what it is worth. Our first year we raised commercial size hogs (Yorkshire/Hampshire crosses). We raised them on pasture supplemented with grain and alfalfa and other farm goods along with garden produce. They were a joy to have around and out of two pigs we got loads of meat but were still out of pork in about 10 months. The only drawback was that we didn't get as much fat as we would have liked. The meat was red, flavorful and tender because of the marbling. Then we decided we wanted to raise our own pigs but didn't really want to go with large hogs. So we went with potbellies because they are so cheap an plentiful in our area. They were young when we got them (all under 5 months old). The first sow was mean as a snake when she farrowed, which was after she escaped (tore down the fence) and farrowed in the woods. She killed every one of her piglets and guarded her nest with a vengeance. Second sow miscarried twice. And then there were the hours each and every day that I spent trying to find and get these pigs back into their pasture (2 acres) and fixing fences or completely rebuilding fences. These pigs didn't just escape through weak fences, they tore up fences that had previously the year before held 3 300 lb hogs just fine. They got to where they roamed farther and farther everyday and figured that if they went to the horse pasture they could then go to the neighbors. The neighbors didn't particularly like the damage from their rooting and called the sheriff, twice. And yes they rooted with enthusiasm. We butchered the first sow (mean one killed her piglets sow) at approximately 20 or so months old. The rest were butchered in the weeks that followed. What we found with the meat was that there was no marbling. So unless we let the meat sit in the refrigerator for a week it was unedible (tough as shoe leather). If it aged it was edible, not tender but edible. I will say that it had loads of flavor though and was a beautiful deep red in color. The other thing that we found was that even though they got very little grain and had plenty of forage (which they didn't eat but tore up instead) and garden extras they were covered in a heavy layer of lard. I processed 2 gallons of lard just from the first sow. The smaller sow and boar didn't have enough meat on them to matter much. meat was gone in about 2 weeks. Also no bacon and hams were not big enough to make "hams", they were more like small roasts. Bacon and ham are our favorite parts and I really miss my country hams. We did notice that there was no boar taint with the boar and he was much leaner than the girls were probably because he roamed more and farther. The good thing was that no matter how far they went I could always find them by following the trail of destruction done to the ground. Yes, they left trails. They destroyed parts of my horse pasture, parts of one neighbors yard, parts of another neighbors woods and it was when they were destroying his green fields that he called the sheriff. So we are going back to commercial size hogs, much easier on fences and pastures (pasture was actually improved after the first set), and much better quality and quantity of meat. We are looking forward to bacon and hams again. I'm glad others have good experience with small hogs but our experience was a nightmare day in and day out until the last one was in the freezer. So glad to have them gone and so are my neighbors. Blessings, Kat


----------

